# Need this Rhinestone Template



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

TOKYO AUTO SALON 2009 - LUXURY CRYSTAL BENZ : DigInfo - YouTube

Found this link from Matt @ The Rhinestone World Facebook link

https://www.facebook.com/therhinestoneworld

Figure someone has to have this template..looks pretty easy 


Bling-Bling!!!!


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

Not sure which template you linked to but Matt sells all of his templates. If you just want one shirt or a few shirts, Matt will make them for you. Check out Bling sports apparel if you can't find the template you want email him.


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

It was a joke Linda, C was talking about a template to cover the car.


----------



## jennjenn97 (Jul 30, 2007)

I'll take the Silver!! Preeeetttttyyyyy!!


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

Clearly the joke is on me


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Can't even imagine how long it took to put all of those rhinestonse on. lol


----------

